# Babies are here



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Angel has just had baby number 6. They all look so small. Angel is a bit overwhelmed but very protective. I would like to weigh them but although she likes me nearby, if I try to touch them she head butts my hand out of the way and tries to shield them with her body. I don't want to upset her so will have to wait


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Number 7 born now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

7 babies congratulations, hope all goes well and yes I wouldn't upset mummy with weighing straight away, let her settle.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks catcoonz


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations 
7 babies, how wonderful. Hope mum and the little ones are doing well. x


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

And dont worry about them looking small - I thought my first litter was tiny but when I weighed them they were good weights for BSH newborns.

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

OH wow 7 babies! My girl has 6! A couple fairly small at birth, now over 300grams at 2weeks old!  What breed??  I hope they are ok, I never weigh on day 1 so I wouldn't worry about that!!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Oooh I love kitten threads.

I was an unregistered lurker until someone announced the arrival of babies and I realised as I was unregistered I wouldn't be able to see the pics. 

Congratulations...i'm going all mushy.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations on 7 babies ... Well done mum and midwife ... Can I just say I beat ya to it lol xx you can relax a bit now xx


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone 
Mum seems happy with her brood but after being stuck to me like glue for the last month now she is preferring me to keep my distance. 
I had to touch a few of them when she squashed them but she wasn't happy about it. Trying to leave her to it but its hard because I'm so worried she'll lay on them again.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

She's just had another one. So 8 altogether. I'm happy she's managed well but they are very little. Three or four would have been so much easier for her. 
They're british shorthairs Taylorbaby. They're all small but this last one is smaller.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow - another big litter! Congratulations to you and your girl TimeFlies :thumbup: Hope mum and babies are doing well :yesnod:


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you. Mum loves her babies but there's a couple of tiddlers I'm worried about. It's so hard to know what to do because I'm new to this! I don't want to upset mum but I don't know when I should step in and try to help the diddlers. I've got royal canin milk and bottle and teats, catac bottle and teats, 1ml and 2ml syringes. I will watch and see if the littlest ones feed or try to and see if mum will let me guide them to a teat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Time flies said:


> She's just had another one. So 8 altogether. I'm happy she's managed well but they are very little. Three or four would have been so much easier for her.
> They're british shorthairs Taylorbaby. They're all small but this last one is smaller.


Oh my!! My biggest British litter was 5! Before that was 3 & 4!  I hope mum is doing ok? What colours are you expecting?? :001_wub: I wouldn't jump in right away, let mum get settled and babies get their first feed then go from there


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I was expecting blue, blue tortie, lilac, lilac tortie and cream but we seem to have cream boys and blue tortie girls. I'm not sure if one of them is solid blue but I think I saw a cream chin! It's hard to tell when mum isn't wanting me to be too nosey. 
Angel hasn't had a drink since having them. I've offered her some water and kitten milk but she wasn't interested so left it just outside her box. She ate all the placentas so hope her tum will be ok. Was going to remove them after the third one but she was having none of it!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Must be a week for Brits having 8 this week lol ... Let them settle and the little ones might need some help with guiding them to nips .. Nutridrop them and see them go ... Am lucky saff is chilled out 

Weigh them as soon as you can , feed mum and nutridrop her too


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, best of luck with them all


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv noticed a lot of bsh's having these large litters I cant say im fond of the large litters as you often find they are all so small in weight and struggle.

Congrats with your new litter TF's I hope yours do well and I look forward to updates.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Am not a fan of large litters , 4/5 nice chunky one is just nice, yes you still worried and have kitten brain for weeks but its alot easier on mum and us 

Hope they are all thriving this morning


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Am not a fan of large litters , 4/5 nice chunky one is just nice, yes you still worried and have kitten brain for weeks but its alot easier on mum and us
> 
> Hope they are all thriving this morning


A breeder we both know had 9 in a bsh litter the other year.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> A breeder we both know had 9 in a bsh litter the other year.


Golly gosh ... Think I would be totally grey with that many lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Time flies said:


> I was expecting blue, blue tortie, lilac, lilac tortie and cream but we seem to have cream boys and blue tortie girls. I'm not sure if one of them is solid blue but I think I saw a cream chin! It's hard to tell when mum isn't wanting me to be too nosey.
> Angel hasn't had a drink since having them. I've offered her some water and kitten milk but she wasn't interested so left it just outside her box. She ate all the placentas so hope her tum will be ok. Was going to remove them after the third one but she was having none of it!


Oh my! Can you get a syringe? I normally make up cimi-cat as I go and just syringe it in mums mouth, they all let me and totally love it!! As soon as they see me making it up they are like 'ooo I cant wait!' lol :laugh: and start licking the opening then I just squirt it in, then hand feed mum from your hand as much as you can, most don't like leaving their babies, especially on first litters, its all new to them 

Did you mange to weigh them? Have you got any of the paper collars you can trim down to see who is who? My first litter was also 8 kittens!! Put me off having anymore for at least a year lol, I was given so much conflicting advice on what to do, in the end we left them with mum and I topped them up 1-2times a day, for about 2-3weeks, poor mum, it took it out of her, such a big litter!



Cosmills said:


> Am not a fan of large litters , 4/5 nice chunky one is just nice, yes you still worried and have kitten brain for weeks but its alot easier on mum and us
> 
> Hope they are all thriving this morning


I prefer litters of 4, I wasn't expecting 6 in this litter I have now, mum had 3 before! I was hoping for 4! She didn't even look big to me lol! More that that is just takes it out of them and I always end up feeling guilty for that!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

We was not expecting 8, 5/6 max ... Shocked was not the word

She wasn't in with my boy very long 12 hrs max as she was a madam to mate and gave him a hard time , so took her out after witnessing 4 matings 

So hoping my other girl doesn't have that many , she is due at the weekend , she had 5 with her first , but is looking big eeekkkkk


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

How are kittens and mum today ??


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Congratulations on your litter!! Hope they all thrive for you, there's been a few large litters lately!! Looking forward to seeing pics xx


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am happy to say all 8 babies are still with us. Mum is wanting lots of reassurance but seems to be coping. I tried giving her some kitten milk in a syringe, she had a little try but then would just move her head away so I made her some chicken broth and she loved it. She likes to come and have a breather, wander round the house and comes for a cuddle on the sofa. 
Id bands are something that I totally forgot. I have had to put little marks on three of the cream boys when I weighed them today. Some of them still look so teeny. The creams weights are 84g, 101g, 106g, and 118g and the torties weigh 92g, 93g, 96g and 106g. 
I was just wondering, does anybody else's newborn kittens hiss? Aren't they a bit young? I thought maybe a few of them had something wrong with them but I noticed its only when I talk to them and when I weighed them.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

They sound good size to me, specially for a litter that large. My previous litter had newborns that hissed at me. My ex thought they were panting..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

They are not tiny , fab weights ... When you have weights of 55g like mine that's tiny .... Pleased all are doing well


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Those weights are fine, and yes newborns can and do hiss - when I first saw it I thought they had breathing problems, but its perfectly normal.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Time flies said:


> Thanks everyone. I am happy to say all 8 babies are still with us. Mum is wanting lots of reassurance but seems to be coping. I tried giving her some kitten milk in a syringe, she had a little try but then would just move her head away so I made her some chicken broth and she loved it. She likes to come and have a breather, wander round the house and comes for a cuddle on the sofa.
> Id bands are something that I totally forgot. I have had to put little marks on three of the cream boys when I weighed them today. Some of them still look so teeny. The creams weights are 84g, 101g, 106g, and 118g and the torties weigh 92g, 93g, 96g and 106g.
> I was just wondering, does anybody else's newborn kittens hiss? Aren't they a bit young? I thought maybe a few of them had something wrong with them but I noticed its only when I talk to them and when I weighed them.


yah well done mum!! :laugh: nice weights as well for such a big litter!! 
Glad mum enjoyed her drink! Yes this can hiss lol! They just smell something different, I find it so funny when they hiss, so tiny, blind and deaf yet a little hiss comes out! :lol: :laugh:

Here is a link to the collars, you can trim them very thin & tiny 

10 Puppy Dog ID Bands Party Wrist whelping collar TYVEK | eBay


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

That's expensive for just 10 bands.

100 TYVEK WRISTBANDS variety of colours -Security Event Paper Like id bands | eBay


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the Velcro ID collars ... I find them easier as am all fingers and thumbs and i get them stuck to the kitten and me lol ..


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will order some Id bands today, that will make it much easier. The babies have all gained over night, with gains between 3g-10g. Just glad there are no losses. Angel has been liking some peace and settles better to feed her babies without me hovering around. While I am with her I haven't seen her doing much bum washing. All her babies bums look nice and clean and not damp so she could be doing it while I'm not there. I was just wondering if I should try and help or if I should just leave her be?


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Thanks everyone. I will order some Id bands today, that will make it much easier. The babies have all gained over night, with gains between 3g-10g. Just glad there are no losses. Angel has been liking some peace and settles better to feed her babies without me hovering around. While I am with her I haven't seen her doing much bum washing. All her babies bums look nice and clean and not damp so she could be doing it while I'm not there. I was just wondering if I should try and help or if I should just leave her be?


Leave her be, all the time the kittens are gaining and look clean apart from weighing them its best to her alone. Just make sure she has plenty to eat, if you can feed her every couple of hours - I still cant get my head around how much a nursing mum can eat !


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Great news! The first week is so worrying!
I find myself looking at them all the time, making sure she's not lying on them etc lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> That's expensive for just 10 bands.
> 
> 100 TYVEK WRISTBANDS variety of colours -Security Event Paper Like id bands | eBay


I was going to say have a look on ebay as I normally buy in bulk, I have about 300 here lol :lol: They last ages as we trim them so thinly! I like the fact mum can take them off if she wants as I do worry about them being tight etc don't like things around them, but with all white kittens you need to have something!



Time flies said:


> Thanks everyone. I will order some Id bands today, that will make it much easier. The babies have all gained over night, with gains between 3g-10g. Just glad there are no losses. Angel has been liking some peace and settles better to feed her babies without me hovering around. While I am with her I haven't seen her doing much bum washing. All her babies bums look nice and clean and not damp so she could be doing it while I'm not there. I was just wondering if I should try and help or if I should just leave her be?


As others said leave mama be just keep a eye on her and reassure her when she needs it, lots of extra food treats and drink to, hopefully the gains will e more tomorrow, it does take a larger litter a bit to settle into a routine, with the little girl I hand fed for 9days, she was just a bit smaller but the others pushed her off, then when she was able to feed the others were finished so mum decided they were all done, now she has caught up with them and all in a routine :001_wub: Stopped feeding her about 5days ago!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't seem to get a very photo but have added one anyway. 
I've been trying to pull the fattest ones off and put the little ones in their place. Will see how their weights are tonight and if the two tiny ones are not gaining much maybe I will have to start topping them up.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

There's another little tortie hiding under mums paw


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Time flies said:


> I can't seem to get a very photo but have added one anyway.
> I've been trying to pull the fattest ones off and put the little ones in their place. Will see how their weights are tonight and if the two tiny ones are not gaining much maybe I will have to start topping them up.


aww they looks good sizes! so cute! I wouldn't pull them off, just leave them be and wait and see when you weigh them again


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww how beautiful!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Time flies said:


> I can't seem to get a very photo but have added one anyway.
> I've been trying to pull the fattest ones off and put the little ones in their place. Will see how their weights are tonight and if the two tiny ones are not gaining much maybe I will have to start topping them up.


Soooo cute :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't worry , it takes a few days for mums milk to come in .. As long as they are gaining and mum to eating and drinking leave them be... When they are not gaining that's the time to step in ...


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

They are adorable! Really decent weights considering the size of the litter


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Time flies said:


> <snip>
> 
> Will see how their weights are tonight and if the two tiny ones are not gaining much maybe I will have to start topping them up.


Like with human babies, losing a little weight to start with is normal. It's really important they get the collostrum from her, which comes before the milk proper and if you top them up they will suckle her less.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I was really tempted last night to do a bit of topping up and the smallest girl had lost 3g but then I noticed her having a suckle while the others were sleeping so left her to it. Today she has put on 11g so I'm really happy. 
The girls now weigh 108, 111,118 and 125g and the boys are 113, 122, 127, and 136g


----------

